# MKIII Golf VR6 Swap Partts list



## MKIIIGOLFVR6 (Nov 26, 2007)

I know this topic has been covered, however whenever you need something you can never find it. I found plenty on MKII VR6 swap info but not enough covering the MKIII.
Parts needed:
VR6 wiring harness
VR6 ECU
VR6 motor mounts
Heater hoses
Coolant Hoses
CCM or O2A transmision
CCM or O2A transmision mounts
CCM or O2A axels
CCM or O2A shift linkage
Are the speedometer and tachometer cables the same?
Are the rack and pinions the same?
Feel free to let me know of any changes needed to be made to the list.

_Modified by MKIIIGOLFVR6 at 6:35 PM 1-12-2008_


_Modified by MKIIIGOLFVR6 at 6:36 PM 1-12-2008_


----------



## MKIIIGOLFVR6 (Nov 26, 2007)

*Re: MKIII Golf VR6 Swap Partts list (MKIIIGOLFVR6)*

O2A Transmision codes and gear ratios
ATA 3.778 2.105 1.345 0.971 0.795 3.684 Corrado G60 
AGC 3.778 2.105 1.345 0.971 0.795 3.944 Passat 16V 
ASD 3.300 1.944 1.308 0.971 0.717 3.944 Passat 16V 
AYL,AYK 3.778 2.118 1.429 1.029 0.837 3.684 Corrado G60, Passat 16V 
CCM,CHN 3.300 1.944 1.308 1.034 0.838 3.389 VR6 Passat, Golf/Jetta III 
CDM 3.300 1.944 1.308 1.034 0.838 3.647 VR6 Corrado 
CHA 3.778 2.118 1.360 0.917 0.717 3.944 TDI Passat 
CNL 3.778 2.118 1.458 1.029 0.837 3.684 2.0L 8V Passat 
CES 3.778 2.118 1.429 1.029 0.837 3.684 Passat 
CGY 3.778 2.118 1.458 1.029 0.837 3.684 Passat 
CAW 3.778 2.118 1.458 1.034 0.838 3.647 Corrado


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: MKIII Golf VR6 Swap Partts list (MKIIIGOLFVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKIIIGOLFVR6* »_I know this topic has been covered, however whenever you need something you can never find it. I found plenty on MKII VR6 swap info but not enough covering the MKIII.
Parts needed:
VR6 wiring harness
VR6 ECU
VR6 motor mounts
Heater hoses
Coolant Hoses
CCM or O2A transmision
CCM or O2A transmision mounts
CCM or O2A axels
CCM or O2A shift linkage
Are the speedometer and tachometer cables the same?
Are the rack and pinions the same?
Feel free to let me know of any changes needed to be made to the list.

_Modified by MKIIIGOLFVR6 at 6:35 PM 1-12-2008_

_Modified by MKIIIGOLFVR6 at 6:36 PM 1-12-2008_

you need a 02a vr6 shifterbox.
you dont have to do the vr6 mounts.
if you want to keep 4 lug and your car is manual trans you can leave all the suspension and axles. if you want 5 lug you must change brakes, control arms, swaybar, brakes, tierods, axles.
you will need a mk3 clutch master cyl bracket and clutch master and slave cylinders and lines all from a mk3.
you will need VR6 rad and fans from a mk3.
you will need a VR6 cluster and cluster harness. 
All VR6 trans are 3.38 R+P CCM except the corrado CDM which has a 3.68.


----------



## garyst (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: MKIII Golf VR6 Swap Partts list (bonesaw)*

I have a MK3 Cabrio 2.0L and I want a VR6 swap. I was looking for a parts lists so I have some doubts about it?
Do I need the fuse box?

I found somwhere that I need 2 change:
-gas pump
-water pump
-alternator 
-distributor
-starter
is that true?
anything else?
thnks


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: MKIII Golf VR6 Swap Partts list (garyst)*

fuse box no. the waterpump, alternator, and starter must be from a vr6. most vr6 are coilpack


----------



## geoj (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: MKIII Golf VR6 Swap Partts list (bonesaw)*

From the dead...


----------

